# تغيير طباع الرجل فن لا تقدر عليه الا المرأة



## candy shop (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*تغيير طباع الرجل فن لا تقدر عليه الا المرأة.. *


* يخطىء الزوج الذى يعتقد أن بامكانه تغيير عادات زوجته بين ليلة و أخرى ، كذلك تخطىء الزوجة التى تعتقد انها بضغطها و الحاحها الشديدين تستطيع اعادة تشكيل الزوج و تغيير عاداته التى تراها سلبية فى وقت قصير *
* فالعلاقة الزوجية تفاعل حر طويل الأمد قائم على التاثير و التاثر ، و اذا كنت تشكين من عادات زوجك السيئة ، فليس امامك الا اتباع مهاراتك و ذكائك و حكمتك لتغيير طباعه *
* و ستنجحين حتما ، و لكن بالتقسيط الممل *

* :: و الوصفة كما يلى ::- *

* قليل من الحب ،، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ،، و مقدار من الصبر و الاحتمال *
* امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشأ عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة و عادات سلوكية و ستحصلين على ما تريدين *

* ابحثى عن نقاط الاتفاق بينك و بينه ، تجاهلى نقاط الاختلاف ثم غيرى قدر الامكان عاداتك السلبية التى يرفضها حتى يشعر بحبك له و بأنك تضحين من اجله *

* لعل ذلك يشكل حافزا له لكى يغير من عاداته السيئة فى نظرك *

* لا تتذمرى ، و لا تقلقى فبقدر توافر المشكلات ثمة حلول لا حصر لها *
* المهم أن تستخدمى مواهبك التى حباك بها المولى فى ابتكار وسائل التأقلم و طرق ايجاد الحلول .. و حاولى أن تتعرفى على أسباب العادات التى ترينها سيئة فى زوجك ، من أجل ان تساعدية على التخلص منها *
* تغيير الذات اذا هى المدخل لتغيير الاخر و لكن لماذ يتوجب على المرأة أن تكون دائما هى الطرف البادىء بالتغيير الذاتى ؟؟ *
* (( امانة عليك فى حالة احباط ، او حزن .. اما خطر ببالك هذا التساول ؟ *
* لماذا يتوجب على المراة التنازل ؟؟ )) *
* انه ليس تنازل عزيزتى *
* و لكن هى سفينة قبطانها الرجل خارجيا *
* و لكن لو تمعنتى لوجدتى بانكِ انت القبطان فى تسيير تلك السفينة الى بر الامان *
* و فى الواقع لا احد يشترط ان تكون البداية من المراة و لكن حتى لو حدث ذلك فليكن من أجل عيون العلاقة الأحب الى قلبك أليس استمرار الحياة الهانئة جدير بالقليل من التضحية ؟؟ *
* لا تتطلعى ابدا لما حبى به الله غيرك من نعم *
* فقد حباك بنعم لا ترينها و لكن اذا فكرتى فيها*
*   الاف المرات كيف تحافظين على نعمة الله  لكى*
* تشكرى الله دايما *

* منقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*موضوع


مميز  وجميل وواقعى جدا


منتهى الشكر أختنا الكريمه

العدرا معاكم

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع راااااااااائع جدا 
وفى غايييييييييييييه الاهميه 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  ومميز يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا الك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## sunny man (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع متميز للغاية

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> 
> 
> مميز  وجميل وواقعى جدا
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع جدا
> وفى غايييييييييييييه الاهميه
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  ومميز يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا الك
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

sunny man قال:


> موضوع متميز للغاية
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## asmicheal (4 يناير 2010)

الطباع لا تتغير 
انما تقل او تزداد حدتها 

والمعرفة العميقة والمتانية والعاقلة بحب بين الطرفين 
تسمح بقبول كل طرف للاخر 

كما هو 
وكما اعتز الا ان اكون بطبيعتى فكيف يسلب الشريك نفس الحق 
لكن خيال ان تحلم المراءة بتغيير طباع الرجل 
خاصة 
البخل وعدم النضج العاطفى والنفسى 

موضوع جميل من استاذة كاندى 
كل السكر والكاندى


----------



## ق عادل (4 يناير 2010)

شكراا على تعبك 

الرب يباركك

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
مرسي للنصائح المهمة
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------

